# Le Trés Haut Débit en fibre optique FTTH bientôt dans six villes françaises



## scoodyflo (19 Février 2006)

(offres grand public ) 
Avez-vous entendu parler du FTTH (Fiber To The  Home)  avec les nouvelles offres test chez FranceTelecom dans un premier temps (free par la suite ) 
J'ai reçu cette info dans ma boite aux lettres il y a 15 jours  pour recevoir la fibre optique dans ma résidence  ( deja presente depuis des années ) ... Certains labo sont connectés à 10 Tbit/s
J'ai consulter le maxi d'info là dessus  et je confirmer mon inscription  pour notre résidence  ( Validation de la copro pour les quelques micros installations dans les parties communes ) 

J'en ai profité pour demander des infos aupres de FT , voici la synthese = 

France Telecom propose d'ici à l'été l'installation de la fibre Optique.
FT et ses partenaires industriels, dont Alcatel, démarreront des tests pilotes à Paris* et dans les Hauts-de-Seine** auprès de plusieurs milliers de foyers dont le centre ville d'Asnieres-sur seine (Issy-les-Moulineaux, Boulogne-Billancourt, Neuilly) ils s'appuirons sur un réseau de desserte en fibre optique déployé jusqu'au domicile du client et concernera quelques milliers de foyers. A l'issue de cette première phase, de nouveaux pilotes seront lancés, en 2007, dans d'autres agglomérations et pays. 

Cette offre permet de recevoir chez vous : (offre de depart pour 2006)

- la TV HD sur plusieurs postes  ( TV HD ready , LCD et plasma )
- consultation de programmes TV interactifs
- Téléphonie sur IP haute définition et illimité et de la visioconférence dans des conditions optimales
- Téléchargement instantané et la consultation de vidéos sur Ordinateurs (WinXP,Linux,Mac), sur une ou plusieurs télévisions
- l'écoute de musique haute qualité (radio etc ... )
- Vitesse de 100Mbits  reception et 40 Mbits en envoi minium (selon les premiers résultats effectué non loin de chez moi ... centre Asnieres-sur-seine 

Ces vitesses annoncés (selon l'opérateur en ligne )  vont tres vite évolué  lors de  la phase test pour tester les équipement mis en place ( 200-400-800 Mbits ) :mouais:  

Les frais d'installation sont totalement assurés par France Telecom  ( Hors abonnement biensûr )
Les Frais d'installation pour coproprietée ( partie commune et privée ) = O  

L'equipement  =

Cette installation  comprend  =
- pose du terminal FTTH optique  
Ils travaillent d'actuellement à la reduction de sa taille ... j'espere qu'il sera pas plus gros  que le modem ADSL ECI HI-Focus   

- décodeur HD pour votre TV  
- Fourniture d'une LiveBox ( fast ethernet, USB 2.0 ou WIFI ) 

- possibilité de passage des informations entre chaque module par le reseau electrique interne de votre maison ou appart !    
- Abonnement 1 an  = 960        ( je paye env 500 /an avec Free )


C'est quand même le grand retour de FT ... je saute directement sur l'offre  (je me rappel à l'époque le premier test avec le cable !!! ) - Free ne devrais pas tarder , mais Chez FT il y a du répondant au niveau des services 


Et dire que Lucent Technologies a annoncé en 2001  :  100 Terabits sur un simple brin de fibre optique ... ( c'est pas pour demain mais quand même ... )


----------



## tiboug (19 Février 2006)

J'ai aussi eu cette enveloppe dans ma boite aux lettres mais j'ai eu peur de me renseigner  
Je me connais, je suis capable de craquer même si j'en ai pas un besoin impérieux.
Finalement, les prix que tu cites me semblent cohérents si dans l'offre TV les chaînes premium sont incluses. En plus, si un décodeur TVHD est fourni, même si mon écran n'est pas HD, la qualité sera quand même meilleure que via numéricable.


----------



## scoodyflo (19 Février 2006)

il est vrai que l'offre  n'est pas encore totalement  fixé ...  il ne faut pas oublié que FT veux installer la Fibre Optique avant Roland Garros ! 
Deplus j'ai oublié de le preciser :

- vous pouvez gardez ou supprimez votre abonnement FT ( reseau cuivre) 
- pas la peine non plus  de garder l'abonnement chez FREE ou wanadoo ou neuf ...

dans mon cas  ( je suis en degroupage partiel , j'ai prevue le coup du FTTH en arrivant sur Asnieres )

FT -30,98   ( 15,49/mois )
FreeBox  -36  (en moyenne selon les mois ) 

Cela donne une offre FTTH avec seulement  -29   de plus par mois  ....  en une seule facture 
je trouve cela correct ( j'attend d'avoir toutes les confirmations )


----------



## tiboug (19 Février 2006)

Bon ben, lundi pas le choix j'appelle pour plus de renseignement car leur site n'est pas vraiment très parlant : site très haut débit


----------



## scoodyflo (20 Février 2006)

Numero Vert  : 0800 10 75 75 (appel gratuit )


----------



## djm (20 Février 2006)

ft ferait mieux de s'occuper des clients qui attendent l'ADSL


----------



## scoodyflo (20 Février 2006)

c'est pas faux du tout !  car il est vrai que bcp de coin son encore en bas debit . J'ai une maison dans le Gard  , cela 3 ans que j'entend parler de l'adsl pour tous mais il semble que cette preocupation passe apres les depenses et besoins locaux  ...  pas facile  sûr alors faute de mieux c'est par tel GSM via "dentbleu"  
par contre tout mettre sur FT c'est bien beau , mais FT n'est plus seul depuis longtemps , les autres oparateurs pourraient se bouger aussi ! 
mais je le comprend parfaitement la fracture entre les gens en 52K et 100 M/bits , enfin c'est plus une fracture c'est un canyon !:mouais:


----------



## tiboug (21 Février 2006)

Je viens d'appeler. La tarification n'est pas encore précise selon le technicien entre 60 et 80 euros. Pour ma part à 60 euros j'y vais à 80 non.
Pour la télé, 20 chaînes en qualité numérique et en HD si on à la TV qui va bien. Il veulent en   effet être prêts pour le mois de mai.
Ya plus qu'à attendre que les prix deviennent définitifs.


----------



## scoodyflo (21 Février 2006)

et oui je pense qu'il ne vont pas tarder a fixer un tarif pour les CGV des contrats... 

je viens de lire  quelques infos en + sur  Infos FTTH sur Macbid

voila pour info , j'attend plus que des confirmations


----------

